# Can a video captured in a digicam be upscaled ??



## giprabu (Nov 6, 2010)

My query is specific about digicam because i'm pretty much convinced that an already downscaled video clip cant be upscaled by any means..


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 6, 2010)

by upscaling, you will not regain quality,so why do it?


----------



## giprabu (Nov 6, 2010)

then all those video convertors available are just for changing the codecs and formats ??


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 6, 2010)

i think so mate. How can you have a low quality input and a high quality output ?


----------

